# Felt AR



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Picked up my first ever Felt bike today.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice ride! Looks like a build of an AR Frameset. I see Red and I see HED. Tell me more! Congratulations!


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

That's nice. I always wonder how an AR look with Jet 9s. I have Jet 6s


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I ordered the frame, picked up a used Force group, with a Red chainring for whatever reason, for $600 + New pedals, $100 = Force equipped AR for $2700. Everything else I had laying around. I'm pretty happy.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you weighed the bike yet? Just curious my AR-5 with full dura-ace and zips was 18lbs. Was wondering how much weight a nano-frame would save...


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

I have gotten my AR1 to 16.75lbs w/ pedals, computer, 1 cage and Hed Jet 6 wheels and sram force. Hard to get to 15 w/o tubular.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

That's what I was wondering if I should upgrade to an AR-1 frame or look for an F-1. I think I'll use the AR for training and look for another frame to race...


----------



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

..."could you repeat that sir? " Blazing saddles, great movie!


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

95zpro said:


> That's what I was wondering if I should upgrade to an AR-1 frame or look for an F-1. I think I'll use the AR for training and look for another frame to race...


I got some reynolds dv46 UL and now the bike is 15.6


----------

